# where to buy ZiwiPeak on European website?



## klein (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello
I have now been searching but have not found ZP on any european online sites..
My puppy is 7 months and eating a mixture of Science Plan wet food and Orijen Puppy, he is not very keen on the Orijen and generally not very keen on kibble so I thought I'd try ZP.
Thanks for all your help!
:daisy:


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

It is available on Amazon. Does Amazon mail to you?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

If you go on the Ziwipeak website, it has a section of places that stock it and deliver, for all countries.


----------

